# 2 New Codicies in May



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just found this, figured you guys might want to take a look.
http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=244594



blindhamster said:


> According to the guys at my local store we'll see two additional codexes in May. They are due to get two black boxes (one per codex) but they've not been told which codexes they'll be.
> 
> Just thought i'd share.



Anyone else heard anything like this?
After reading the thread at warseer the speculation goes as follows :
Ogre Kingdoms
Tomb Kings
Dark Eldar
Eldar
Witch Hunters
Daemon Hunters

Pretty much in any combination you can think of but most seems to think its OK and TK at the same time, or OK and DE.
I guess we will have an answer soon as stores receive their black boxes.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

We would have heard a shitload more rumours if it was to be Dark Eldar. **If** the double-codex release is correct then my money is on 1 Fantasy and the combined =I= book. The fantasy is probably Tomb kings, because Ogre Kingdoms is very same-y to Beastmen, which we've just had.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

If it does turn out being true, which I highly doubt, I think it will be one 40k and one Fantasy book and not two from the same game.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

That thread is all over the place, but it does bring up some good points. Tomb kings have been discussed recently, iirc and DA would not need any new models. Heck, I'm using their chapter upgrade bag as a cheaper and better looking tactical squad. Someone mentioned the DA and BA having been linked in the past: Angels of Death, DA codex and BA pdf. I don't know if that's true, but that's for older gamers. I do hope GW gets on the ball with updating codices. My fish people will wait and wait as I pull my hair out and try to get a win so far this year with them.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Come on Dark Eldar!. My birthday is in late April and if its Dark Eldar then ill wait to buy an army.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

TKs are getting something new soon, from what I have hear so far. I don't think it would be DA, not heard anything about them. I know GK and SoB are being worked on, but May might be a little early, they would probably be a Games Day synch like SW were.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Daemonhunters and Witch hunters...?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I hope to hell it's not TK.
Sure, we need the update but it would probably better to get a new book in 8th ed, after Empire and O&G who always seem to get the first new ed books.
If they said 'codices', they were probably referring to 40k.
It also seems weird they are putting three new books so close together. In late April we have Blood Angels, then we have these two a few weeks later. I think they will be Daemonhunters and Witch Hunters to be released so close together.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

hilarious, 2 additional codexes?,
there is nowt but a single warhammer armies book and the possibility of a second wave for may,
quite frankly if there are two codexes released in may i'll eat my hat (without sauce)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The reason I say DH and WH is that they have taken a lot of the current range off the shelves. They did the similar thing with Space Wolves, taking a lot of the range of the shelves before releasing it. But I guess we'll wait and see!


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I think I was quite specific, I didn't say Witch Hunters and Daemon Hunters. I said Grey Knights and Sisters of Battle.
The development team are working on separate codexes for each of these, because they want to focus on the really cool stuff when writing a new codex - basically: what sells.

Grey Knights get their own book. Sisters of Battle get their own book. General Inquisition forces get their own book, that would be all the Daemonhosts and Assassins etc.
The xeno hunters are not getting a book though, the one made up from random SMs brought together (can't remember what they are called)...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

When thinking about it it could very well be Sisters of Battle and Grey Knights in the same month. The reason is they are not very popular armies as far as I know so instead of slowing down sales for 2 months they could release both in the same month so their sales dont take such a huge impact.
I think they would do something similar with say DA and BT.

Ive only ever heard of GW releasing 2 codicies in the same month and that was 2ed DA and BT if I remember correctly. It would however make perfect sense for them to do this if the armies the books were from arnt huge sellers.

For sisters the removal of 10 sister box, 5 seraphim and 10 repentia does make sense. If you make those 3 boxes plastic you have basically replaced the entire sisters range of infantry.
The same can be said for Grey Knights, just replace the terminators and regular guys and you have just redone the entire range. Sure sisters would still have penitent engines and exorcists in metal but I guess they could turn those into plastic as well, maby add the Repressor as well.

But who knows if any of this is true, there is no local GW shop here where I live so could you guys ask yours?


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Stores get no info until they are within the 3 month release window - it's a lock down. 

I spoke to the developer working on the books at Games Day UK, so I know they are in progress, but no release dates have been confirmed - which is why I'm only speculating that it might be those books coming in May. 

It might be something else entirely.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

My local GW has had nothing but an Immolator and a Repentia box to fill up all of their shelf space for Sisters for about the last fortnight... Unless someone is fanatically buying everything as soon as it arrives then they *must* be deliberately phasing them off the shelves, indicating a release within the next few months.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Ive only ever heard of GW releasing 2 codicies in the same month and that was 2ed DA and BT if I remember correctly. It would however make perfect sense for them to do this if the armies the books were from arnt huge sellers.


They did release Daemons army book and codex in the same month... Dunno if that counts.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Marneus Calgar said:


> They did release Daemons army book and codex in the same month... Dunno if that counts.


It only makes sense. The models and fluff and all fits perfectly into both game systems... it's practically one army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Its two army books for the new warhammer fantasy armies included in the new "battle in a box" set. my money is on brettonia and Orc which will compliment the 40k AOBR which is marines and orcs


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Just so everyone knows Angels of Death was a codex released for second edition that featured both the Dark Angels and Blood Angels.

They were not two seperate books.

Lets all hope the new release is Witch Hunters and Daemonhunters because if they are phasing out their products without a release within geez the next year that could spell doom for the range. I honestly for the life of me can't understand why they didn't release plastic Sisters. Would it really have been that hard to make a plastic set?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

battle missions in march, blood angles in april, you are not going to see anything other than a fantasy release in may, and if they are saying two books then it will be a tie in for the new edition box set of fantasy, just work it through in your heads, your not going to get 3 months of 40k releases on the trott and including 3 codexes.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, it makes sense. The chances of us getting three consecutive months of 40K releases are basically none. Isn't 8th Edition Fantasy due to show up soon enough? It'd make sense if whatever races are included in the starter set both get an Army Book at the same time.

All that being said, GW isn't great at doing stuff that makes sense, so we'll see.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

honestly we all know it's probably going to be some Fantasy release (if the rumour is even true), but a player can dream can't they?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It sounds most likely that the 2 armies are likely to be old ones that need updating so the candidates I see most likely are:

tomb kings
ogre kingdoms
brettonions
wood elves


----------

